# Fire retardant stain to be used on wood that has already been stained



## joetheinspector (May 30, 2014)

not sure this is the right place to post this thread?

I am looking for a fire retardant stain to apply to wood deck and wood siding that old and has been stained in the past. This is for a house in the woods.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mark handler (May 30, 2014)

http://www.paintpro.net/Articles/PP603/PP603_ProdProfiles.cfm


----------



## mark handler (May 30, 2014)

http://www.fireretardantsinc.com/6_3/wood_burn_barrier.html


----------



## mark handler (May 30, 2014)

http://www.outersales.com/images/WONDER%20WOOD%20FLAME%20RETARDANT%20STAINS.pdf


----------



## JBI (May 30, 2014)

joe - Manufacturer's specs will tell you whether or not a particular product will give you the desired result.


----------



## fireguy (Jun 1, 2014)

http://www.nyfs.com/

I have used this on stage curtains.  Thankfully, my customers have not tested the stuff yet.  It is easy to install, and dries quickly.  It is to be re-applied every 3 years.


----------

